
MicroConf 2012:  The Conference for Self Funded Startups - gacba
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2012/01/20/announcing-microconf-2012-the-conference-for-self-funded-startups-and-single-founders/
======
philderksen
There's nothing quite like discussing startup challenges with other single
founders. And where else can you talk at length with the speakers in small
groups at lunch and over drinks?

Now...time to get some work done so I have plenty of questions and a few
landing pages to get critiqued by April 30.

------
j45
Sweet!!

Best conference I went to last year, and quite possibly ever. I normally only
go to conferences for networking and nap through the sessions and I didn't
skip a single session or nap a minute last year.

This conference flew totally under the radar and a conference anyone can get
something from.

------
gacba
Last year's conf was AWESOME. Patio11, HNshah, and Peldi will be there this
year. Can't wait.

~~~
j45
They all made my head spin. By the time Andrew Warner was done the first
session the conference had paid for itself.

Patio11 and HNshah holding comedy jam sessions / teardowns together was great.
How can we forget about cows.

------
StephenKellett
I went to MicroCong last year. Long way to go from the UK. If you can't afford
Business of Software, go to MicroConf. It's much better than the European
ESWC.

I wrote a blog article about each talk and a few other bits. Most speakers let
me post the MP3 of their talk as well.

<http://www.softwareverify.com/blog/?tag=microconf>

------
JeremyLuke
Conference was great last year! Speakers were all interesting and talking with
the attendees about their projects was fascinating.

------
WadeF
Bummer I missed this last year. Definitely planning to attend this year.

------
hermitcrab
I'd go if I lived in the US.

